
In Baidu maps, China is always at the centre of the world - flywithdolp
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6551094571357601792
======
simonblack
"The Middle Kingdom" \- naturally it would be in the middle.

'China (Chinese: 中国; pinyin: Zhōngguó; lit. "Middle Kingdom"), officially the
People's Republic of China (PRC), ...'

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China)

